# Cheap source for styrene



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Where is a good online source for styrene? My local hobby shop stop carrying it and I need some for my next project Number 76 the sister engine to the connie below.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Caboose Hobbies in Denver list styrene on their website. Good shop to do business with for materials and parts. 

Larry


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Look up plastic suppliers in the yellow pages and see if you can order a sheet of styrene. I picked up 2 4x8 sheets of styrene from Tap plastics (cut into 4x4 sections) that I can use for various projects. If you need strip styrene I think your best option would be to order directly from Evergreen, last time I checked they sold directly to the public. 
Craig


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the most reasonable places I've found is: 
 hobbylinc.com  

You could also check out Tap Plastics (one of the forum sponsors). Russ might give you a good deal.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Evergreen doesn't sell direct, at least not online. For ordering their products, the website only provides a list of retailers. 

Plastruct DOES sell direct online, at www.plastruct.com 

On a similar note, can someone recommend a good online source for Grandt Line products? 

(edit) Never mind, I just took a look at Caboose Hobbies, they carry the full line of Grandt stuff. Lots of other neat goodies too.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're looking for sheet styrene, US Plastics is one of my favorites.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

As noted previously..

Check out the yellow pages under paint and/or plastics. Sign painters use a lot as well.

My 4 foot by 8 foot by .030 sheet cost me under $16.00 and I have enough now for a lifetime.

Dave


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, 32 sq ft would last me a life time too  thanks


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahem! Has anyone thought of TAP Plastics? Last I heard they are one of our sponsors. Plus Russ always takes care of us. Of course if you are talking about strip styrene, then I don't think TAP will do because I believe they don't sell strip. For strip, angle, and scribed sheet, I prefer Evergreen. Plus they have long strips, as well as short ones. And I find their qaulity a teensy bit better than Plastruct. On the other hand, for us Southern Californians, Plastruct delivers overnight, while Evergreen takes a bit longer (no fair using FedEx overnight!). And I always order by phone--from either Evergreen or Plastruct. Or from TAP, but that's because I like to shoot the breeze with Russ.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Joe, I didn't know that they offered styrene.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That TAP plastics website is terrible--A bunch of times people have told me to go there for styrene, and I can't find any styrene on their website. I understand you have to call and talk to someone personally. That's fine if you already know what you want, but if you don't---if you're a beginner like me and don't even know what's available, then it's just confusing. I'd like to support a sponsor but they aren't making it easy. 




HobbyLinc has worked well for me


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Lownote, that's why you gotta call the Bay area office in person, and ask for Russ Miller. Not only is he knowledgeable about all things plastic, but he's also a modeler and a member (I'm pretty sure) of the Bay Area Garden Railway Society, one of the finest in the country. Russ has been working with legendary outdoor layout and large-scale structures builder Jack Verducci--on a modelmaking book--so he knows that stuff too. Plus he's fun to just shoot the breeze with. Dang, now we'll probably get him fired for talking too much.









Oh, when you call that TAP office (in San Leandro, I think), make sure you ask for Russ. He can walk you through the whole process.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Joe...Lownote, I'll be at TAP Plastics tomorrow. Call me at (510)357-3755 or you can email me at [email protected]. I can't get the powers that be to put Styrene on the website. Something about it being too cheap to bother with. I'll keep working on them. We will cut any size you need, not just the 2'x2' or 2'x4's shown on the website. I try to do my best to take care of MyLargeScale members. 
And yes Joe, I'm a member of both the Bay Area Garden Railway Society and MyLargeScale.com. The book that Jack is working on is going to be about building structures for large scale railroads. We've been working on a section of the book on using plastics for building the structures... Styrene, Acrylic and ABS. I've known Jack for over 10 years now and I have introduced him to many new materials for use in Garden Railways ... Such as Magic Sculp. 

Russ Miller 
Manager, TAP Plastics 
San Leandro, California


----------

